# New EMT-B Seeking Job Advice- Long Island, NY



## MCHammer (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi! I am a new NY State EMT-B looking for advice regarding jobs in the Long Island, NY area (Suffolk County) I know of several companies (Life Star, Hunter etc.) but I know of noone that has worked or currently is employed as an EMT in the area that can give me advice. Any help as to where to start and what to look out for is much appreciated. (I do plan on continuing to paramedic and hopefully find a bridge program to RN). Thanks in advance!


----------



## 46Young (Jun 20, 2011)

Why haven't you tried North Shore LIJ? 516-719-5050


----------



## MCHammer (Jun 20, 2011)

I just did thanks to you lol. I was not aware they were hiring EMT's. I filled out my information online through their website for the EMT position that is posted and also spoke to the EMS department but the gentleman said they need medic's more then EMT's right now. So hopefully once my information get's forwarded to them they will contact me for the interview process regarding the EMT position. Thanks for that! Have you worked there before?


----------

